# Reproduction Phantom?



## HappyStitches (Nov 20, 2021)

Have a chance to buy this bike from a lady but she has no clue if it is a reproduction.  She could not find a serial number under the crank. 
Could anyone give me some advice what else I could ask her to look for?


----------



## phantom (Nov 20, 2021)

It's not a Centennial model. Wrong fork, rear reflector, seat, chainring and pedals. It could be a 55 or later frame with a lot of parts just added to it. Ask her to look at the left rear dropout for a serial number. It's a nice bike but in my opinion it's parts all put together. Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2021)

It will cost you about three bills to get a correct seat and another hundy for the correct pedals. Could have a lot of repo stuff hanging on it and may not have even started life as a Phantom. I have nothing against properly restored bikes but would never buy a restored Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks like a fairly fresh rebuild. Can't say for sure on all the frame pins, but the guard pins appear to be striping tape. Serial will be on the left rear drop out.


----------



## phantom (Nov 20, 2021)

Is this the same lady that has the Luxury Liner you inquired about?  Looks the bike you are asking about now was there as well.









						Roadmaster Luxury and JC Higgins colorflow | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I hope someone can help me with these questions.   Any help with details and pricing would be much appreciated.   How can you tell a reproduction Roadmaster Luxury Liner from the original?   Also could I get some opinions on this JC Higgins colorflow?




					thecabe.com


----------



## HappyStitches (Nov 20, 2021)

The serial number is M13198


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m going with poorly restored ‘56


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 20, 2021)

If you get it cheap. Ok. If they want top dollar it's up to you.  It has wrong seat wrong pedals
wrong neck wrong pin stripes and wrong darts on the paint. Pinstripes on tank and guard look like thin masking tape?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 20, 2021)

Compare it to this 56


----------



## HappyStitches (Nov 21, 2021)

Well I thank everyone for replying. I guess they would not be worth $950 each then. Thank you for taking the time to look at the pictures and seeing what is not right.
Doug


----------



## HappyStitches (Nov 22, 2021)

Okay -  I got the bike. So could anyone help me find the right fork, seat' grips and maybe rear rack?


----------



## phantom (Nov 22, 2021)

You don't know if it's the wrong fork until you establish a year of the frame. Why do you want to replace the rack?  The seat will cost you around $300ish  the grips look okay. I think it's a 56 or 57 that has been freshened up with repro parts and the wrong seat. Just enjoy as is, no matter how much $$$ you throw at it it will never be more than what it is.


----------



## HappyStitches (Nov 22, 2021)

The serial number is M13198 so a 56?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2021)

HappyStitches said:


> The serial number is M13198 so a 56?



That was what I told you in your original post which I based on the fork


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2021)

Just enjoy it and ride the poop outa it, don't waste any more money on it!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2021)

HappyStitches said:


> The serial number is M13198 so a 56?




Did you happen to pull the crank out to see if it has a casting date? That serial number was used twice, once in 1954 and then again in 1956.

*1954*
08/11 to 08/12 ------- L97651 ------------------ L99999
08/12 ------------------ M00001 ----------------- M01643
08/13 to 08/23 ------- M01644 ----------------- M18256       * <-------------------*
08/24 ------------------ M18257 ----------------- M20395
08/25 to 08/27 ------- M20396 ----------------- M27169
08/28 to 08/31 ------- M27170 ----------------- M37700

*1956*
09/05 ------------------ M03564 ------------------ M05266
09/06 to 09/07 ------- M05267 ------------------ M12537
09/08 to 09/10 ------- M12538 ------------------ M25000   *   <-------------------*

If..............the springer fork is original to the frame then it's a 56.


----------



## HappyStitches (Nov 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Did you happen to pull the crank out to see if it has a casting date? That serial number was used twice, once in 1954 and then again in 1956.
> 
> *1954*
> 08/11 to 08/12 ------- L97651 ------------------ L99999
> ...



 I did not check that yet.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 22, 2021)

Not a bad bike despite some correctible issues...paint isnt half bad. Most 'restored' phantoms end up being much more comedic
Stem is correct.... fenders look like the reproduction ones (typical)


----------

